# Cypripedium Axel



## fundulopanchax (May 27, 2009)

Here is a hybrid first registered back in 1998 by Malmgren. Axel is parviflorum x tibeticum. I have had this little one for a couple of years and it is blooming for the first time in the garden. I am very pleased with it. It is tiny - the white tag on the right is 1.5 inches in height. I would remake it if I had tibeticum pollen using one of my even tinier makasins. If anyone has tibeticum pollen now, I have a group of makasins blooming - half the seedlings would be yours!












Ron


----------



## Hien (May 27, 2009)

I like the color.


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

Wonderful!!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2009)

Very colorful!


----------



## P-chan (May 27, 2009)

*Fantastic!!!*


----------



## CodPaph (May 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## paphjoint (May 28, 2009)

Nice flower !


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2009)

super cool!


----------

